# What combinations can make a PEW?



## sugarmice (Jul 24, 2012)

I was wondering.. other than the obvious cc, what genetic combinations can make a PEW?


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

I believe fawn with ce/ce, or another c-dilute such as ch/ch or cch/cch would be a pink-eyed white, though I'm not 100% sure on that.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

A high-white pied mouse that is pp would work. Or a high-white charlie that is pp.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

apperantly ce/cwith p/p would also look albino


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

PPVallhunds said:


> apperantly ce/cwith p/p would also look albino


That's a pink-eyed bone, so it's not quite as white as a PEW.

Himalaya + Himalaya will make PEW (and Siamese and Himalaya).
Bone + PEW will make PEW (and Bone)
Bone + Bone will make PEW (and Beige and Bone).

That's just the ones I know off the top of my head, but there are more, I'm sure.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yes but they want the pink eye white look without c/c (well at least thats how i read it), The PEW from those parings would still be c/c


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Maybe I should learn to read the post and not just the title... Sorry!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

lol i wasnt having a go or anything, hope you dont think i was. 
Just putting it out there incase the op didnt know that those would still be c/c.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

PPVallhunds said:


> lol i wasnt having a go or anything, hope you dont think i was.


I know, so it's all good.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

:lol:


----------

